# BMQ tips/tricks



## doerksen27 (30 Dec 2011)

K guys, first of all RELAX! BMQ now-a-days is designed for you to pass not fail! 
Here are some things i picked up during my course.

-This is the BEST tip i can give you, keep a low profile! dont be cocky, NEVER admit to being in cadets and just fly under the radar to have the eastiest time in bmq
- you're gonna hear this at least a billion times and i'm sorry but TEAM WORK. you're FTP will be your best friend after this.
- Hallway duty: get all the boot marks out the night before inspection with a Mr clean magic eraser, then sweep in the morning.
-dont be cheap! buy a swiffer and lots of refill pads they are AMAZING
-^^on that note during inspection they will find dust but don't sweat it.
-use a ghost kit, amazing but if staff asks you if its a ghost kit say no or you'll die
-ALL the tests are designed so a 6 year old can pass dont sweat them
-take it day to day, i had about 3 times when i was ready to just pack up and leave but stick it out.
-on you're weekends off do not stay on base get out! have fun, go to montreal or 10;35
-I liked polishing my boots in the stairwell to keep my room cleaner.
-Do your parade boots RIGHT! yes the long hard way. it may be easier to cheat but you will get torn apart before parade.
-Always keep your uniform tidy (no dirt,smell, or loose threads)
-use Gilette FOAMY, the gel stays in the nozel then foams up and get the lid dirty before inspection
-bring your own runners, the issued ones suck
-take nothing personal
-13k ruck march sounds shitty and it is, but they gradually build you up to it, only now you have to do a trench did and casualty drag after but i've seen some very tiny men/women do it.
-NEVER be late
-NEVER leave your kit unlocked
-don't get a BMQ tattoo, sounds like a good idea when your there but when you get to regiment you will be hazed 24/7
-I only ever wore 1 pair of combats even in the field just wash it at night.

"there comes a time when your gut will tell you to quit, but you need to dig deep, kick the shit out of that little voice and move on!" - W.O. Pay


----------



## Maxadia (30 Dec 2011)

Best advice is usually the simplest, like I was given :

"you have two ears and one mouth - use them as such"
 :subbies:


----------



## Pusser (30 Dec 2011)

All good advice, except for this one:



			
				doerksen27 said:
			
		

> -use a ghost kit, amazing but if staff asks you if its a ghost kit say no or you'll die



NEVER lie to the DS.  Nothing good ever comes from it.  If you get caught doing something like this, own up and take your lumps (they're not allowed to kill you).

For the record, I never used a ghost kit and I slept between my sheets every night on basic training.  I did just fine.  In fact, I finished at the top of my course.  Your school teachers were right.  In taking short cuts, you're only fooling yourself.


----------



## gashbag (30 Dec 2011)

RDJP said:
			
		

> "you have two ears and one mouth - use them as such"
> :subbies:



Awesome, gonna remember that one


----------



## GnyHwy (30 Dec 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Your school teachers were right.  In taking short cuts, you're only fooling yourself.



That wasn't school teachers that said that.  It was Aldo Nova,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsLsdXN7-Co

or maybe Styx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtzIWPeun7c

Seriously though.  Enthusiasm and respect are the 2 most important ingredients in my book.


----------



## Maxadia (31 Dec 2011)

I'd also throw "willingness to improve" in there as well.


----------



## GnyHwy (31 Dec 2011)

Nature's bell curve holds true in this case, and with any gathering of persons for training.  Even the elite have weak students; they are just at a higher level.  

The majority will be right in middle.  Average Canadian citizens, that once taught what to do, will make very good soldiers.  This is a good place to be during basic; do what your told, try hard and you'll do just fine.

The upper side are a small percentage of persons who may already be exemplary in some ways.  Beware, that you still have much to learn.  If you were an expert, you wouldn't be doing basic.  I have 20 years, and the old addage that "the more you learn, the more you realize what you don't know" holds very true.  Maturity and self assurance must override cockiness.

The lower side are also a small percentage.  This is where you need to be honest with yourself.  If you think you are here, or are in danger if slipping to here,  don't be afraid to confront your weaknesses.  Many people will attempt to hide weakness instead of kicking it in the head.


----------



## dangles (31 Dec 2011)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> The lower side are also a small percentage.  This is where you need to be honest with yourself.  If you think you are here, or are in danger if slipping to here,  don't be afraid to confront your weaknesses.  Many people will attempt to hide weakness instead of kicking it in the head.



I think this is an especially important point. On my course the majority of people were good at most aspects of BMQ but suffered in another area [staying awake, PT, drill, weapons handling etc.]
This is all to be expected...however on our course we also had a couple people who were not too good at any one thing and suffered in many areas. This is also fine for the most part....if your intentions are to improve.

 Unfortunately, we had some people who simply wanted to squeak by and do the minimum requirements instead of trying to overcome their weaknesses and improve themselves.  There is something principally wrong with that approach, while it also will severely hinder your relationships with your course mates and staff [nobody wants to associate themselves with the person who does not care enough to be there]. I started to understand during basic that the course staff really don't care about your strengths, they want to see how you deal with your weaknesses. 

So I think the most important thing to take with you from basic is to remember to always show drive and motivation. No doubt you may not be that good at one of the aspects of BMQ, but you will be able to improve and excel in them if you have enough drive. Additionally, if PT is your weakness DO NOT use chits [doctor's notes] to get out of the morning run or any other PT UNLESS you truly need it. BMQ is designed to improve your PT, but only if you participate. Trust me, a good way to have the course against you is by faking or exaggerating an injury.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2011)

Best BMQ tip i ever got :

"Shut the f**k up !"


10:35.......yeah.......avoid at all costs.


----------



## bgray (3 Jan 2012)

I was going to purchase a cheap pair of prescription eye glasses then was informed I was be given a pair at basic, true?


----------



## mariomike (3 Jan 2012)

bgray said:
			
		

> I was going to purchase a cheap pair of prescription eye glasses then was informed I was be given a pair at basic, true?



"Prescription glasses: You must bring your glasses or contact lenses prescription. It is also recommended to have a second pair of eyeglasses.":
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/bic-cib.pdf
( page 9 )


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Jan 2012)

BMQ:

- do what you are told, how you are told, when you are told.  The rest has already been thought out for you.  
- remember where you are on the food chain; the bottom.
- whatever you're doing, do it the best you can.
- be a teamplayer, always.  Don't be an arsehole when you are Course/Section Senior, its a duty not a rank.  What goes around, comes around.
- forget the question "why?" as a default mental reaction to being told to do something.  Just f**king do it.

Remember, there are no stupid questions, only stupid people.


----------



## Pusser (3 Jan 2012)

bgray said:
			
		

> I was going to purchase a cheap pair of prescription eye glasses then was informed I was be given a pair at basic, true?



As a CF member, you will be entitled to periodic issues of eyeglasses.  How often and how many pairs depends on your prescription and operational requirements (i.e. higher prescriptions get two pairs annually while lower ones my be restricted to only one pair).  Your prescription will also determine whether you get high density lenses.  If required, you may also be issued with inserts for your gas mask.  In other words, it's situation dependent, but you will get what you need.  Having said that, it is unlikely that a second pair can be provided quickly enough if yours are broken during BMQ/BMOQ, so follow the joining instructions (good advice for any aspect of BMQ/BMOQ).


----------



## Miller97 (3 Jan 2012)

doerksen27 said:
			
		

> K guys, first of all RELAX! BMQ now-a-days is designed for you to pass not fail!
> Here are some things i picked up during my course.
> 
> -use a ghost kit, amazing but if staff asks you if its a ghost kit say no or you'll die



55. NEVER LIE. I don't care if you had relations with a nun in a pew. Tell me the truth. It will be far easier on you than when I inevitably discover the truth. And I can never trust you again. The Army runs on accountability and reliability. If you are a liar, you have neither.


----------



## infantryian (3 Jan 2012)

I brought a ghost kit, but I didn't end up using it. I found that it took more time to switch out my kit than to just clean up what I had used. It did come in handy when people on my course didn't think they needed things such as shampoo so neglected to purchase it. Then you can help them out by selling it to them (or just give it if they didn't think they needed money either   :facepalm


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Jan 2012)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Common, there is NOTHING more hardcore the a cornflake tattoo with your course number..Nothing!



I almost ended up with the Ghostbusters one on my right shoulder in Digby in '89 after the better part of a flat of Labatt's Blue at the Mountain Gap Inn.  That would have been pretty keen looking  :

Thank god the owner didn't have a sick sense of humour, he told me "come back tomorrow".


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2012)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> Then you can help them out by selling it to them (or just give it if they didn't think they needed money either   :facepalm



Sell it? Or be a team player and help them out and you can learn the CF brotherhood of "I owe you a few drinks" which usually gets cashed at a course party.


----------



## DexOlesa (4 Jan 2012)

Hey if it was on the required items, they'd be forced to purchase it at the CANEX anyways. I say sell it. Might teach them to read the instructions.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Jan 2012)

Good to see that RMC is teaching the right lessons to our future leaders... :


----------



## Rogo (4 Jan 2012)

BMOQ (albeit in Green Sector) I found that early on people wanted to go to Montreal but as the course progressed it was sometime more enjoyable to go out to futureshop, pickup a tv series and watch them while doing small work with comrades, or just nap while on leave.  Sure it still sounds boring or like work by not leaving but you'll accomplish a little bit (meaning less work in the week when freetime is barely existent) and it is rather relaxing when you don't have the schedule of weekday work.

Either way sleep or (Band of Brothers) boot polishing movie marathon...as you get further in the course you'll all realise it has its own rewards.  Life isn't all strip-clubs and booze


Would be nice if it was though ;D


----------

